# Showtime: Wilder vs Ortiz & Dirrell vs Uzcategui rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Card starts at 9EST


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cant believe its actually happening, if Wilder wins time to give him props and at least AJ vs Wilder will eventually happen, if Ortiz wins im going to celebrate like crazy and Wilder is never coming back from that loss lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Wilder gets KTFO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone with good rivers pm me I have one but this fight is so big I cant risk it fucking up on me lol need a backup


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wilder FTW.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Almost had a heart attack. How fucking stupid is McAfee's firewall? I couldn't play Showtime on Hulu, so I went to my go-to stream site. It was running on the site, but fucking Showtime on Hulu wouldn't. Had to disable this piece of shit firewall. McAfee sucks ass. They're showing this ass-less American girl on Homefront. Damn, a pretty face goes a long way for sure. From the back, bitch is horrible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bomb squad!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzcategui and Ortiz please, i need this.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

It says Charles Martin vs Curtis Harper on the undercard wtf? That ocould be a good scrap lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So are both of these cards only 2 fight cards? So are tbe Dirrell and Bivol fights starting first at the same time or is Charlo on the Wilder card?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So are both of these cards only 2 fight cards? So are tbe Dirrell and Bivol fights starting first at the same time or is Charlo on the Wilder card?


Charlo's fight got pushed back to April


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Andre Dirrell KO’d from an after the bell again?!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Andre Dirrell KO'd from an after the bell again?!


Wtf has it started?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

uzcategui is pissing blood so theres a delay


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i wish bivol vs barrera was on instead


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> uzcategui is pissing blood so theres a delay


Ah fuck, foreskin stuck in the zipper accident or just a toothy bj I hope.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy shit. Paulie looks like Prince Naseem. Dude must have gained 40lbs since the Spence-Peterson card.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Now they're saying that they haven't confirmed blood, could be red dye or some shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF, Paulie is fat.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ah fuck, foreskin stuck in the zipper accident or just a toothy bj I hope.


toothy bj :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, how the fuck has Uzcategui got into the dressing room and started pissing blood? WTF happened!? Shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


>


Not sure if I haven't seen Paulie in a while, but from my perspective, it looks like it took him absolutely no time to gain that weight. Guy doesn't even have a big enough frame to blow up fast like Broner does. Fuck happened. Dude been eating lard or something?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The fight is on


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzca has been cleared baby!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

dirrell's uncle probably snuck in his dressing room like


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Not sure if I haven't seen Paulie in a while, but from my perspective, it looks like it took him absolutely no time to gain that weight. Guy doesn't even have a big enough frame to blow up fast like Broner does. Fuck happened. Dude been eating lard or something?


Usually not a struggle for Italian dudes to gain weight.

Understandable considering he has spent the last two decades eating conscientiously.

It's just hilarious knowing how vain Paulie is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> dirrell's uncle probably snuck in his dressing room like


:rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's hope for a quick fight, can't wait for main event.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Wtf has it started?


Nah nah I was just so confused for a bit. They were showing the first fight and I thought it was the rematch. 
I was so confused how it could happen again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970123270468096003


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fight started lets go


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Uzcategui got a refund on that tattoo on his left shoulder...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU

Dirrell struggling with the reach disadvantage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dirrell fighting all wrong.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU

Dirrell can't avoid the straight right


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970127549102608384


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dirrell hurt at the end


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why wasnt that a KD?

Edit, I'm an idiot, didn't touch canvas


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Uzca up 3-0


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that, when this goes into the later rounds, Dirrell will look for a way out?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The way this guy is landing single shots on Dirrell is scary


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU

Dirrell needs to start cutting the distance. He's fighting like the rangier fighter when he has a 3 inch reach disadvantage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970129133698146304


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzca 4-0


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Uzcati interesting to watch how be boxes, very natural.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Uzca looks good. Dirrell is just wasted talent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU

Better from Dirrell that round


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-0 Uzca


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
9-10 AD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970130226561695744


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzca 6-0, competitive round though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

King Kong looking gay in that shirt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dirrell should feint the jab and follow with an uppercut

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
9-10 AD
10-9 JU


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzca close again, 7-0
Coulda gone either way this one but Uzca was the aggressr


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dirrell remaining calm under pressure


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

God, I hope Uzcategui finishes this. Be good to see Dirrell fall into irrelevancy.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dirells best shots are just bouncing off uz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
10-9 JU
9-10 AD
10-9 JU
10-9 JU

Virgil said he's giving him one more round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, Uzcategui is gigantic. I'm so surprised this man was a MW.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Very entertaining fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Props to Dirrell for going for the KO round.....before quitting


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Uzca 8-0, that was a nice round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dirrell quit wow lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

YES!

Fuck that cheap shotting fat ass.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Why do I get the feeling that, when this goes into the later rounds, Dirrell will look for a way out?


Knew it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Uzcategui/Benevidez/Ramirez would be a badass go-around.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

glass heart. shattered again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Barrera and Bivol about to start dont worry i wont do spoilers


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yeah Uzcategui!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

What was up with Dirrell's corner?

Hunter was supposed to be the man in charge but it looked like Dirrell was listening to 5 other people. I remember in one of the early rounds Hunter couldn't even get a bottle of water.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Andre just doesn’t have the ticker to get through at the top level


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not surpsurprig Dirrell quitq


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Shaw Hi recommended Dirrell to quit... again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Actually maybe he didn't quit. Stitch Duran called it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell's quitting ass quit then looked surprised. :rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Actually maybe he didn't quit. Stitch Duran called it


Dirrell was looking outside the ring lol he wouldnt even look at his trainer or the Doctor


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just need Wilder to get KTFO and It's be a better night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970134690978971648
79-73
78-74
77-75

were the scorecards


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Dirrell was looking outside the ring lol he wouldnt even look at his trainer or the Doctor


I think he was trying to get them to call the fight by not actually saying he quits. Kinda like when Willie Monroe stood up at the count of 10 vs GGG


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, Hurd looks as big as Benavidez. How the fuck does this man make SMW.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Just need Wilder to get KTFO and It's be a better night.


But Wilder is the best pure striker in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hurd "Either Lara is gonna box circles around me, or I knock him out" :lol: very honest


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hurd "Either Lara is gonna box circles around me, or I knock him out" :lol: very honest


:lol:


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm rooting for Ortiz, but my prediction is Wilder KO 7.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Dirrell should hang 'em up - he looked the most hittable I've ever seen him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I'm rooting for Ortiz, but my prediction is Wilder KO 7.


Same but if its a KO by wilder it's going to be under 5, the longer it lasts Ortiz will do better.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

lil' kim?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Was lil kim always this ugly?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

"BrookLYN!!!"


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:lol: lil kim butchered face


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Was lil kim always this ugly?


Current face is not so hot. Maybe the next one will be better


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Worst ringwalk ever. Wilder deserves to be KO'd now.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

who’s that sis with the big boobs and no voice?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

@bballchump11

Bro, is wilders double forehead caused by his overdone hairline a pass in the hood? or you get laughed out the hood with that type of cut?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970139241756987392


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> who's that sis with the big boobs and no voice?


sup buddy, does 38 year old Ortiz have a chance in your professional opinion.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: lil kim butchered face


"Yeah Doc, Gimme the LaToya Jackson"...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> "Yeah Doc, Gimme the LaToya Jackson"...


wait, what you need?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> sup buddy, does 38 year old Ortiz have a chance in your professional opinion.


When he was 38, yes , a big chance
Let's see at 52


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> wait, what you need?


No. I wasn't talking about you....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ortiz looks ready, war Ortiz!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> When he was 38, yes , a big chance
> Let's see at 52


ok im here rooting for him, go Cuba.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder looks dry...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Both do for that matter...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol at the extra vaseline on wilder, sneaky move by coach.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO

Nerves right now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Ortiz scared the fuck out of Wilder with that quick counter.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder didn't do much but touch and reach. Ortiz landed a couple clean jabs and a grazing straight left.

10-9 Ortiz


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ortiz1-0


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ortiz 1-0

wilder scared

good boxing by Ortiz with the positioning and ready to counter.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder looks so bad at boxing. Is this just tonight?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah, Bryant Jennings... a blast from the past.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder need to snap that jab then faint it and go to the body with the right...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG Hulu is killing me tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW

So much tension


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Wilder looks so bad at boxing. Is this just tonight?


always, but moreso today because he's scared/hesitant.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ortiz jabbing well and keeping Wilder off balance. Wilder has to get started...

20-18 Ortiz


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wilder looks so open


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate having to switch back and forth between this and the Bivol fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ortiz 2-0 was close tho


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Wilder having a lot of trouble with the southpaw stance.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wilder so scared hes happy to box and let ortiz come to him, he ain't risking a hard counter and his fans booing him.


----------



## JohnstownsZombie (Dec 13, 2017)

Don't have Showtime.

Anyone have an "alternative"?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Ortiz


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

2-1 imo. Wilder leans back dangerously and is too open when he comes forward. But I feel a right hand coming once he times it


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Wilder hoping ortiz gets tired.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Less happened in round 3. Wilder was a little more aggresive so he gets on the board.

29-28 Ortiz


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wilder's punch technique is so bad lol


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Ortiz 3-0


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 LO
> 10-9 DW
> 10-9 DW


Seriously?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This wilder could ko Tyson!

Ortiz 2 rds to 1 so far


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Wilder hoping ortiz gets tired.


He's got to make him tired, though...


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 2-1 imo. Wilder leans back dangerously and is too open when he comes forward. But I feel a right hand coming once he times it


how many punches Wilder thrown and landed? it's tough to give him a round imo, he hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

actually some leather exchanged here...


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

4-0 Ortiz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

3-1 LO


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> how many punches Wilder thrown and landed? it's tough to give him a round imo, he hasn't done anything yet.


 The 2nd round a couple of jabs won it for him in an inactive round. Ortiz dominated the 4th though


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Well. Wilder is never gonna be the top HW. lol. Unless the division has fallen really really far


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Two right hands from Wilder. Two left hands and an aggressive posture by Ortiz

3-1 Ortiz 39-37


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ortiz 4-0

wilder getting a boxing lesson.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

round 4 Wilder's best round so far, but still an Ortiz round.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good combo by Ortiz. Wilder should faint the jab go to the body.... Right hand by Wilder!!!!


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wilder always has a punchers chance


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder can't box for shit....but goddamn that right hand


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ortiz a bad bluffer there. Hes hurt!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boom


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

actually it was an off balance ortiz but good shot


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big move by Wilder! He was losing the round, but obviously wins it with the knockdown.

10-8 
47-47


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-1 Ortiz + KF


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Wilder boxing like a Viper. It's paying off at the moment.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Wilder boxing like a Viper. It's paying off at the moment.


Vipers don't have hands


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder more aggressive as the action picks up...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
10-8 DW
10-9 DW

Wilder hardest puncher in the world


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great recovery from Ortiz. He still looks buzzed though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970147947726831616


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

It just got good. Both guys were wild. Wilder opening up, nice left by Ortiz. 

57-56 Wilder


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good round


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2 Ortiz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I only count Moorer and Byrd as southpaw champions...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder in trouble!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ohhhh shit maybe wilder DOES have a chin


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Big trouble!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

THERE YOU GO ORTIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ortiz cardio vs wilders chin. Who breaks first :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
10-8 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO

Wilder hurt bad


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

hahahahahahahahaha

go cuba hijo de puta

@Kid Cubano


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wilders hype job exposed. Come on get it ortiz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ahahahaha. He made it, but maaaaaaaaaan. Ortiz with a counter right hook that started it. Didn't go down though...

66-66 even...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Athletes ain't fighters. He's got heart, but he's pretty garbage. A shame. Another American prospect to get hyped about only to be disappointed when I see him.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Respect to Wilder. i can't see him getting out of this though, just lacking in boxing fundamentals. I hope he does though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

10-8 Round for Ortiz!

67-64 Ortiz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

slow start but now an excellent fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wilders fundamentals suck and while hes in trouble Ortiz can land. King kongs out of steam though. Wilders surviving out for now there, needs to throw more but has plenty more left in him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
10-8 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
9-10 LO

Wilder needs to end it now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970150012054265856


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

77-73 Ortiz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling Ortiz needs a KO to win this.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ortiz all over Wilder in round 8. Straight lefts, jabs, body shots. Everything landed, while Wilder couldn't get off

76-75 Ortiz


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Wilder still shakey, but Ortiz looks punched out. Interesting round coming up.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wilder still has a punchers chance and young so can recuperate


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheating fucking ref. Giving Wilder a good extra 20 seconds at the start of that round. Anyway, Ortiz is gassed to fuck.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I better get some pussy tonight for missing this fight


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Wilder can last more that a couple of rounds against Joshuas shots is mental. There's a reason this is the first puncher he has fought. I'm notnsure it's even possible to be 214lbs with legs like that and not be chinny.

Great fight though.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

THey going at it. That's for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LO
10-9 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
10-8 DW
10-9 DW
9-10 LO
9-10 LO
9-10 DW


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Ortiz fighting like he's up on points.

Oh Shhiiit. Last two rounds are going to be quality.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder landed the best punch of the round in the 9th. Ortiz still trying to counter well. Good Exchange at the end. Wilder's round.

85-85


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

86 - 83 Ortiz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ortiz hurt and down again!!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder is a dog


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ortiz is gassed.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

The balls on Wilder. Good on that dude


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Doownn!


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Man. Well earned. Hell yeah good fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB SSSSSQQQQQQQQQQQQQQUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What a fucking fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking yes!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Boxer vs brawler puncher.

Puncher won. 

Good win for Wilder


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

What a Fiight!!!!

Bring on Joshua.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DAMNN! WHAT A FIGHT


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder won me over, while also convincing me that he's not a good boxer. :lol: Man fights like he on worldstar, but I'm absolutely and in every way a fan.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Ortiz is gassed, fight over.

Wilder got gifted that extra time and it saved him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Ortiz fighting like he's up on points.
> 
> Oh Shhiiit. Last two rounds are going to be quality.


Ortiz was up on points wasnt he?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10TKO

suck that haters

#BOMBSQUAD


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Great fuckin fight. Heavyweight division is back. Props to Wilder and Ortiz.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

bottom line: Wilder proves he's word class.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

well good fight either way, wilder was tested but his recuperating was much better compared to a 38 year old ortiz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bring the Brits!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wilder’s technique left much to be desired but his character impressed me tonight


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder has an eraser.

It doesn't matter at all how many rounds you win, the guy can end it any moment and has the strongest eraser in boxing


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Ortiz was up on points wasnt he?


i haven't been scoring, it was close, but yeah, i'd say he was up.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I had Ortiz up and I wanted him to win but props to Wilder, his chin was checked and he came back to get that late KO.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10TKO
> 
> suck that haters
> 
> #BOMBSQUAD


He gets absolutely erased by Joshua. I hope you're willing to bet on that one :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

King Kong aint got shit on Wilder!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

wilder just graduated, ready as can be for the tough challenge of Joshua.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i like joshua's chances even more now tbh


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Good win for Wilder, showed some good resilience in taking those shots and coming back. But the ref was a disgrace at the start of the 8th. Wilder comes out still wobbly, and the ref stops them coming together, sends Ortiz to a corner and has the doctor check Wilder? What the fuck? Then sends them to separate corners again, and gives Wilder 20 seconds more recovery time...unbelievable that nobody (including Sky) mentioned this.

Wilder's chin is better than I thought, but fuck me he is still wild and open, and I'd pick AJ by KO every day of the week.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Well...not today


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Judges were fucking that fight up...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

How can anyone not be a fan of Deontay Wilder?


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Judges had Wilder up???. Good thing we had a conclusive ending.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The funniest part is the windmill attack actually works everytime LOL


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Wilder didn't commit. That was smart. You don't commit as much as a righty against a lefty. Because the left is harder to see. That's how lots of lefties get righties. Made for some boring rounds but the gameplan was there. Just stretch it out, find the right shot and carry it through.

At this point he's doing what he's supposed to do for his size. The AJ fight is going to be very good.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bring on Joshua because Wilder gets KO'd. Joshua isn't old man Ortiz.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> How can anyone not be a fan of Deontay Wilder?


Most people are a fan of his style, but there's plenty of reasons why. It was only last month he was bring up the race card at every opportunity.

This is also his first legit fight in 40 fights, so the arrogance he carriers is bound to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

sick uppercut tho

WORLDSTAR


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

40w 39kos

Damn thats a nice record


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Bring on Joshua because Wilder gets KO'd. Joshua isn't old man Ortiz.


Yep the offense that Joshua brings is at least 10x that of Ortiz, whilst also people bigger, stronger and faster. His length and speed will make Wilder so easy to hit and he will be make a child of him when they get in the pocket.

I'd take Parker over Wilder now too.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> wilder just graduated, ready as can be for the tough challenge of Joshua.


Scrapped through though! Very close.

Retarded levels of power


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

It was an intelligent fight by Wilder too. It wasn't all windmills. I think we just need to give this guy a lot of credit now. He's exciting, get's knock outs, and has now beaten a highly skilled Ortiz who had skills and ko power.

Wilder is for real.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Strike said:


> Good win for Wilder, showed some good resilience in taking those shots and coming back. But the ref was a disgrace at the start of the 8th. Wilder comes out still wobbly, and the ref stops them coming together, sends Ortiz to a corner and has the doctor check Wilder? What the fuck? Then sends them to separate corners again, and gives Wilder 20 seconds more recovery time...unbelievable that nobody (including Sky) mentioned this.
> 
> Wilder's chin is better than I thought, but fuck me he is still wild and open, and I'd pick AJ by KO every day of the week.


The Shotime commentators called it out and said it was bullshit.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

TFG said:


> Yep the offense that Joshua brings is at least 10x that of Ortiz, whilst also people bigger, stronger and faster. His length and speed will make Wilder so easy to hit and he will be make a child of him when they get in the pocket.
> 
> I'd take Parker over Wilder now too.


Based on what? AJ isn't the counter puncher Ortiz is. He's big, slow and very easy to hit.

I haven't seen much of Parker yet but if AJ and Wilder fight, Wilder will not be so hesitant to throw first and land first.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Joshua easy work, but the Windmill threat is there, that shit is gonna be good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970153056905015297
Stop stalling Joshua


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ortiz chin took some heavy blows. Fair play to hold up as long as it did


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yep the offense that Joshua brings is at least 10x that of Ortiz, whilst also people bigger, stronger and faster. His length and speed will make Wilder so easy to hit and he will be make a child of him when they get in the pocket.
> 
> *I'd take Parker over Wilder now too.*


I agreed with everything you said up until that, mate.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wilder's power and chin are ridiculous.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Based on what? AJ isn't the counter puncher Ortiz is. He's big, slow and very easy to hit.
> 
> I haven't seen much of Parker yet but if AJ and Wilder fight, Wilder will not be so hesitant to throw first and land first.


AJ doesn't need to be a counter puncher, all he has to do is back Wilder up and put it on him. Joshua is just too big of a puncher whilst being so much bigger. Wilder isn't going to be able to take repeated blows from him and doesn't have the defense to deal with it.

He is much faster than Ortiz as well, and can counter punch pretty well too. Wilder has a punchers chance and that's it. He has been protected from big hitters his own size more than any boxer in history, you will see why.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> He gets absolutely erased by Joshua. I hope you're willing to bet on that one :lol:


I'm down. Hardest puncher in the sport


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TFG said:


> Yep the offense that Joshua brings is at least 10x that of Ortiz, whilst also people bigger, stronger and faster. His length and speed will make Wilder so easy to hit and he will be make a child of him when they get in the pocket.
> 
> I'd take Parker over Wilder now too.


He would not have to be as hesitant as was tonight against a well-schooled southpaw...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Good win for Wilder, showed some good resilience in taking those shots and coming back. But the ref was a disgrace at the start of the 8th. Wilder comes out still wobbly, and the ref stops them coming together, sends Ortiz to a corner and has the doctor check Wilder? What the fuck? Then sends them to separate corners again, and gives Wilder 20 seconds more recovery time...unbelievable that nobody (including Sky) mentioned this.
> 
> Wilder's chin is better than I thought, but fuck me he is still wild and open, and I'd pick AJ by KO every day of the week.


New York has a dumb rule to check for concussions after rounds like that


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Wilder's power and chin are ridiculous.


Chin?

Ortiz isn't that big of a puncher and had him completely out of it, Molina also hurt him. His chin is certainly not ridiculous. It's about level with AJs chin from what we have seen, but the extra 40lbs will matter.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He would not have to be as hesitant as was tonight against a well-schooled southpaw...


Then he would probably fall quicker.

He has no business taking shots off Joshua and he will definitely be hesitant. AJ is a far bugger puncher than Ortiz.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Based on what? AJ isn't the counter puncher Ortiz is. He's big, slow and very easy to hit.


Based on the fact that he is much quicker than Ortiz and has the size and reach to not have to be shuffling forward in order to be in range. Ortiz was dwarfed and had to get close to be able to land. AJ will want Wilder to lead off, as he holds his left low, is wide when he attacks and Joshua throws hard straight shots that have enough speed to catch Wilder. That said, of course Wilder has the power to put Joshua out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Good win for Wilder, showed some good resilience in taking those shots and coming back. But the ref was a disgrace at the start of the 8th. Wilder comes out still wobbly, and the ref stops them coming together, sends Ortiz to a corner and has the doctor check Wilder? What the fuck? Then sends them to separate corners again, and gives Wilder 20 seconds more recovery time...unbelievable that nobody (including Sky) mentioned this.
> 
> Wilder's chin is better than I thought, but fuck me he is still wild and open, and I'd pick AJ by KO every day of the week.


I thought that was unfair as well, I think it's a result of NY ring doctors being overly cautious since the Abdusemalov (sp?) fight. Not defending it just explaining.

Also let's all take a minute and imagine how different boxing would be had the ref stopped wilder when he was wobbling around barely throwing back in the 7th. I don't think anyone would have really complained. I'm all for fighter safety but I'm grateful the ref gave him every last opportunity tonight.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

TFG said:


> Chin?
> 
> Ortiz isn't that big of a puncher and had him completely out of it, Molina also hurt him. His chin is certainly not ridiculous. It's about level with AJs chin from what we have seen, but the extra 40lbs will matter.


He didn't go down, and recovered to win. Call it what you want, but he impressed me with that.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> The Shotime commentators called it out and said it was bullshit.


Good, because that was corrupt as fuck and like watching the ref in an old Sven Ottke fight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

TFG said:


> Yep the offense that Joshua brings is at least 10x that of Ortiz, whilst also people bigger, stronger and faster. His length and speed will make Wilder so easy to hit and he will be make a child of him when they get in the pocket.
> 
> I'd take Parker over Wilder now too.


ok... you rate Wilder lower than before the championship fight he just won by epic ko? i think you need to keep your prejudice against windmills in check. Skills don't win fights, windmills win fights. :deal


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> It was an intelligent fight by Wilder too. It wasn't all windmills. I think we just need to give this guy a lot of credit now. He's exciting, get's knock outs, and has now beaten a highly skilled Ortiz who had skills and ko power.
> 
> Wilder is for real.


Intelligent fight by Wilder?

He got conclusively outboxed and his power bailed him out.

That's what happened.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

TFG said:


> AJ doesn't need to be a counter puncher, all he has to do is back Wilder up and put it on him. Joshua is just too big of a puncher whilst being so much bigger. Wilder isn't going to be able to take repeated blows from him and doesn't have the defense to deal with it.
> 
> He is much faster than Ortiz as well, and can counter punch pretty well too. Wilder has a punchers chance and that's it. He has been protected from big hitters his own size more than any boxer in history, you will see why.


I'm just explaining that Wilder held back because he didn't want to get caught with a left he wouldn't see. The one time in this fight he was in trouble he got hit with a right he didn't see and the left was right behind it. That's because fighting a lefty is like everything in reverse. You commit too much you will make mistakes. So he didn't.

The AJ fight will be different. It won't be Wilder sitting back waiting for openings. AJ will touch him and Wilder will touch back. Wilder is not Charles Martin. Wilder hits extremely hard. If Wilder touches AJ the fight is going to be over and quick.

Maybe a bias here but looking at AJ's physique, he doesn't seem like he can take a monster shot. Ortiz is built like a tank. Like Sam Peter was. So he's capable of taking a few monster shots before being dropped.

They will have a gameplan for AJ. My guess is they will hit him hard and fast. Of course if AJ lands first that will change. I just don't see it happening though.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy shit. Haven’t had a chance to read any of the RBR so I’m sure it’s all been said but WHAT A FUCKING FIGHT. Massive respect to both guys, especially Wilder. Can’t believe he made it out of the 7th.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought that was unfair as well, I think it's a result of NY ring doctors being overly cautious since the Abdusemalov (sp?) fight. Not defending it just explaining.
> 
> Also let's all take a minute and imagine how different boxing would be had the ref stopped wilder when he was wobbling around barely throwing back in the 7th. I don't think anyone would have really complained. I'm all for fighter safety but I'm grateful the ref gave him every last opportunity tonight.


I wouldn't want him stopped in the 7th...but there is a minute between rounds for the doctor to check on him. The doctor should perform his check with 10 seconds to go before the bell for round 8. What happened there was flat out corruption. As it stands, I think Ortiz was so gassed that Wilder would probably have got through round 8 anyway, but we will never know if that 20 seconds saved him because of that inexcusable action.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Intelligent fight by Wilder?
> 
> He got conclusively outboxed and his power bailed him out.
> 
> That's what happened.


nah. he fought to a game plan. i think that was obvious. he was cautious, patient, pulled the trigger when he needed to. apart from getting caught, he carried out his game plan and won, hence an intelligent fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> nah. he fought to a game plan. i think that was obvious. he was cautious, patient, pulled the trigger when he needed to. apart from getting caught, he carried out his game plan and won, hence an intelligent fight.


Yes, it was his plan to lose the majority of rounds, one arguably by a 10-8 margin.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> I'm just explaining that Wilder held back because he didn't want to get caught with a left he wouldn't see. The one time in this fight he was in trouble he got hit with a right he didn't see and the left was right behind it. That's because fighting a lefty is like everything in reverse. You commit too much you will make mistakes. So he didn't.
> 
> The AJ fight will be different. It won't be Wilder sitting back waiting for openings. AJ will touch him and Wilder will touch back. Wilder is not Charles Martin. Wilder hits extremely hard. If Wilder touches AJ the fight is going to be over and quick.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TFG said:


> Then he would probably fall quicker.
> 
> He has no business taking shots off Joshua and he will definitely be hesitant. AJ is a far bugger puncher than Ortiz.


He was on the edge tonight and still won . The jab will be a factor, it was not tonight. He's more athletic than Parker and faster and quicker than Joshua...


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Yes, it was his plan to lose the majority of rounds, one arguably by a 10-8 margin.


he started slowly and yeah, i'd say he gave away the first few rounds so when he stepped it up Ortiz was more tired and slower.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

What is going on in here?

Wilder didn't execute a gameplan. His power bailed him out in a fight he was losing.

Wilder didn't prove he has a GREAT chin, he was on queer street with one of the few power shots he was hit with flush.

He did prove he had heart and his punching power was never in question.

Honestly, this was a bad night for Wilder all things considered.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> I wouldn't want him stopped in the 7th...but there is a minute between rounds for the doctor to check on him. The doctor should perform his check with 10 seconds to go before the bell for round 8. What happened there was flat out corruption. As it stands, I think Ortiz was so gassed that Wilder would probably have got through round 8 anyway, but we will never know if that 20 seconds saved him because of that inexcusable action.


Could be corruption easily but as I said this isn't the first time in a NY bout that the doctor checks on a fighter after the round ends and does excessive testing on a fighter. The commentary complain a lot about it (As I type this Kovakevs opponent was just checked after the round started for his cut). Either way I agree it shouldn't have happened. Those seconds make a huge difference


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> he started slowly and yeah, i'd say he gave away the first few rounds so when he stepped it up Ortiz was more tired and slower.


The 40 year old man slowed down in the later rounds? ...Go figure.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> What is going on in here?
> 
> Wilder didn't execute a gameplan. His power bailed him out in a fight he was losing.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, this post is bullshit


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The 40 year old man slowed down in the later rounds? ...Go figure.


exactly. Wilder outfought and out thought Ortiz. Good on him.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> With all due respect, this post is bullshit


With all due respect, I am familiar with your agenda here. You are a fan of Wilder. And that's okay, he showed heart tonight, but let's not confuse the situation. He was outboxed badly, his power bailed him out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> With all due respect, I am familiar with your agenda here. You are a fan of Wilder. And that's okay, he showed heart tonight, but let's not confuse the situation. He was outboxed badly, his power bailed him out.


I'm on my phone, so I'm not going to try to explain Wilder's gamelan right now. Everybody has their biases, but it's different you be outright irrational like your post.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wikder’s performance just wasn’t good enough to inspire confidence against the likes of AJ. He fought as best he could and tried to counter but his lack of a defense is just too glaring. He leans back dangerously from punches and is too vulnerable in exchanges. More punch versatility would help him as well. Props for hanging tough in there and getting his timing down but against a fighter with similar dimensions and straighter punches I don’t see him doing well at all.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm on my phone, so I'm not going to try to explain Wilder's gamelan right now. Everybody has their biases, but it's different you be outright irrational like your post.


So Wilder wasn't outboxed tonight? He just planned to lose all those rounds? That's what you're saying?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Wikder's performance just wasn't good enough to inspire confidence against the likes of AJ. He fought as best he could and tried to counter but his lack of a defense is just too glaring. He leans back dangerously from punches and is too vulnerable in exchanges. More punch versatility would help him as well. Props for hanging tough in there and getting his timing down but against a fighter with similar dimensions and straighter punches I don't see him doing well at all.


What are you talking about? Wilder executed a gameplan. He didn't want to win those rounds. He wasn't trying to land those counters.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

You know what fair play to Wilder he came in at 214 and survived an onslaught, there was no way he should have took them punches at that weight, I think Aj vs Wilder is 50/50 its literally who lands first because none of them are surviving the other ones onslaught whilst hurt


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So Wilder wasn't outboxed tonight? He just planned to lose all those rounds? That's what you're saying?


I'm not sure anyone before the fight, even Wilder, thought he could straight outbox Ortiz. so they came up with a game plan to win the fight which didn't necessarily involve trying to outbox Ortiz.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> I'm not sure anyone before the fight, even Wilder, thought he could straight outbox Ortiz. so they came up with a game plan to win the fight which didn't necessarily involve trying to outbox Ortiz.


Did the gameplan involve getting bounced around the ring for almost 3 minutes and coming an inch away from losing by stoppage?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder said it would be by KO, he executed his gameplan against the most ducked man in the HW division


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So Wilder wasn't outboxed tonight? He just planned to lose all those rounds? That's what you're saying?


He wasn't out boxed. It was competitive throughout. And you can have a game plan while losing


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshua fanboys shitting their pants rn.....whats the next roadblock? Moving to HBO?


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> So Wilder wasn't outboxed tonight? He just planned to lose all those rounds? That's what you're saying?


In a sense, yes. Because Ortiz is a lefty and can punch, too.

What did Jennings think when he went after Ortiz and tried to win the cards? Jennings got knocked out. How many times have you seen orthodox fighters take their time with lefties? Lots of times I'm sure.

You don't go in against a lefty like you're going to sweep cards. Especially if you're Wilder and can change the fight with one punch. It just doesn't make any sense to take chances for points.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Maybe a bias here but looking at AJ's physique, he doesn't seem like he can take a monster shot


?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> He wasn't out boxed. It was competitive throughout. And you can have a game plan while losing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Did the gameplan involve getting bounced around the ring for almost 3 minutes and coming an inch away from losing by stoppage?


The game plan was not to lunge in with the right and counter Ortiz coming in when he throws the left.

He did exactly that and knocked him out.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The game plan was not to lunge in with the right and counter Ortiz coming in when he throws the left.
> 
> He did exactly that and knocked him out.


Whilst losing the majority of rounds and almost getting stopped in the process.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> ?


Klitschko and AJ have the same kind of physique. Big legs, shoulders and biceps. Chicken neck. That's what I'm talking about. That's why Wladimir got hurt so often. He didn't have the style of his brother and didn't have the body to take those big shots.

Wilder has no thickness for big punches but he doesn't really need it. He's so far away most of the time nothing lands especially clean. Unless he takes big chances and gets hit flush. For as often as Ortiz tagged him in the 7th nothing really had fight ender on it. That's all by design.

If Wilder tags AJ clean he's going to drop just like Wladimir dropped him. Wilder is younger and braver than Wladimir. So expect that shot to land earlier and probably end the fight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Did the gameplan involve getting bounced around the ring for almost 3 minutes and coming an inch away from losing by stoppage?


i'm going to go with a "no" on that one. but that doesn't mean he didn't fight to a gameplan. i just think because Wilder is lanky and explosive they are being too quick to dismiss his boxing intelligence. He has now won against world class opponents, he's got more than just a lucky punch in his tool bag.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Could be corruption easily but as I said this isn't the first time in a NY bout that the doctor checks on a fighter after the round ends and does excessive testing on a fighter. The commentary complain a lot about it (As I type this Kovakevs opponent was just checked after the round started for his cut). Either way I agree it shouldn't have happened. Those seconds make a huge difference


Aye agreed, cuts are a bit different, especially mid round...but a guy being wobbly...nah...it must be done in the corner for me, or it makes a joke of the fight. Regardless, Wilder showed toughness tonight and a better chin than I thought he had.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Bout to go lurk the british forum and see them have a meltdown


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just putting it out there I'm taking all avy bets for Joshua Wilder, I got Joshua.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Bout to go lurk the british forum and see them have a meltdown


They're probably celebrating bro, Wilder is gonna get played with.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> They're probably celebrating bro, Wilder is gonna get played with.


Wilder's speed and unorthodox punching angles is going to have Ayye Jay on the canvas.

The Brits setting up the next roadblock with the "NO 50/50' nonsense


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> They're probably celebrating bro, Wilder is gonna get played with.


based on tonight, and Joshua's last fight, Ortiz v Joshua is a 50/50 fight. there i said it.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> i'm going to go with a "no" on that one. but that doesn't mean he didn't fight to a gameplan. i just think because Wilder is lanky and explosive they are being too quick to dismiss his boxing intelligence. He has now won against world class opponents, he's got more than just a lucky punch in his tool bag.


Wilder's plan was to win by stoppage, but he had to get outboxed and almost stopped himself to do it. In these situations, we don't say 'that man executed his gameplan'.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> With all due respect, this post is bullshit


The final sentence was, because clearly answering questions over his chin and toughness and giving an exciting ending over the first world class opponent he has faced is all good for him. But the rest of the post was accurate. It was not a gameplan to drop round after round and then after dropping his opponent, get caught with a counter and almost taken out. It was not a gameplan to have the ref give him 20 seconds extra recovery time when he came out for the 8th and still looked wobbly. He showed his chin is not crap. He did not show he has a great chin. Very few of Ortiz's shots landed flush, and almost none landed bang on the chin, and in fairness to Wilder some of that was because he did a decent job tying him up and leaning away from punches.

But he was still wild, he was still horrible technically, but that insane power got him out of jail again. That power means he has a chance against any heavy in the world, but the sensible money would go on the guy with the better skill set, tighter technique and very good power too.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

homebrand said:


> based on tonight, and Joshua's last fight, Ortiz v Joshua is a 50/50 fight. there i said it.


Put your old ass crusty avy where your mouth is.

6 months


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@Football Bat :hi:


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> With all due respect, this post is bullshit


No it's not which is why you can't even address it.

You've already shown you're a fanboy, you can't seem to be a fan of any fighter without acting like a child and losing all rational thought


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Put your old ass crusty avy where your mouth is.
> 
> 6 months


I think Ortiz vs Joshua is a long way off. And i said it were a 50/50. I'm not doing a 6 month avy bet for a draw. lol.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wilder's speed and unorthodox punching angles is going to have Ayye Jay on the canvas.
> 
> The Brits setting up the next roadblock with the "NO 50/50' nonsense


Your avy is already pretty gay but my bro @paloalto00 can probably help me find something gayer.

I'm taking 6 month bets


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Whilst losing the majority of rounds and almost getting stopped in the process.


Tko10, go to sleep


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> The final sentence was, because clearly answering questions over his chin and toughness and giving an exciting ending over the first world class opponent he has faced is all good for him. But the rest of the post was accurate. It was not a gameplan to drop round after round and then after dropping his opponent, get caught with a counter and almost taken out. It was not a gameplan to have the ref give him 20 seconds extra recovery time when he came out for the 8th and still looked wobbly. He showed his chin is not crap. He did not show he has a great chin. Very few of Ortiz's shots landed flush, and almost none landed bang on the chin, and in fairness to Wilder some of that was because he did a decent job tying him up and leaning away from punches.
> 
> But he was still wild, he was still horrible technically, but that insane power got him out of jail again. That power means he has a chance against any heavy in the world, but the sensible money would go on the guy with the better skill set, tighter technique and very good power too.


I think it was a bad night in a sense, because he was woefully out-boxed by a 40 year old. He was also very nearly stopped. There's positives to take out of this of course, he showed heart and it's his best win to date, but his limitations were thoroughly exposed yet again. A downer after having looked like Muhammad Ali against an inactive and fat Stiverne.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your avy is already pretty gay but my bro @paloalto00 can probably help me find something gayer.
> 
> I'm taking 6 month bets


Bro I don't do Avatar bets, but since we talking about the UNDISPUTED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE WORLD, you can count me in, if Joshua beats Parker, which will be a tough fight IMO


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ?


Joshua weathered a similar storm to Wilder only he did it against one of the hardest punches in the history of the sport. Ortiz is a volume puncher on the inside with a few nice counters, if he's hurting Wilder then he has no business taking shots from AJ.

Wilders chin was further exposed tonight. Good recovery skills but he will get hurt any time he gets hit clean by a puncher his own size.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder vs Joshua is really about who strikes first, and I got Wilder.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> No it's not which is why you can't even address it.
> 
> You've already shown you're a fanboy, you can't seem to be a fan of any fighter without acting like a child and losing all rational thought


I don't like writing essays with my thumb


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Strike said:


> The final sentence was, because clearly answering questions over his chin and toughness and giving an exciting ending over the first world class opponent he has faced is all good for him. But the rest of the post was accurate. It was not a gameplan to drop round after round and then after dropping his opponent, get caught with a counter and almost taken out. It was not a gameplan to have the ref give him 20 seconds extra recovery time when he came out for the 8th and still looked wobbly. He showed his chin is not crap. He did not show he has a great chin. Very few of Ortiz's shots landed flush, and almost none landed bang on the chin, and in fairness to Wilder some of that was because he did a decent job tying him up and leaning away from punches.
> 
> But he was still wild, he was still horrible technically, but that insane power got him out of jail again. That power means he has a chance against any heavy in the world, but the sensible money would go on the guy with the better skill set, tighter technique and very good power too.


Ortiz to me is the best lefty to be in the division in probably 2 generations. Bigger and tougher than Moorer, sharper technically than Sanders, punches just as hard too.

That is why Wilder dropped rounds. It was a gameplan. Of course the one time he deviated from it he almost got knocked out. He didn't have to take any chances. Just hang around long enough to catch Ortiz looking wrong. Like he did early with the shot on the temple. Ortiz covered up and thought he was out of harms way but he wasn't.

The wild thing he does is a problem but I don't see it being a problem against AJ. If he tags AJ like he tagged Ortiz the fight will be a done deal. No windmills required.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The game plan was not to lunge in with the right and counter Ortiz coming in when he throws the left.
> 
> He did exactly that and knocked him out.


Mate, Ortiz bossed him. Looked limited as, came down to a young mans punch


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Klitschko and AJ have the same kind of physique. Big legs, shoulders and biceps. Chicken neck. That's what I'm talking about. That's why Wladimir got hurt so often. He didn't have the style of his brother and didn't have the body to take those big shots.
> 
> Wilder has no thickness for big punches but he doesn't really need it. He's so far away most of the time nothing lands especially clean. Unless he takes big chances and gets hit flush. For as often as Ortiz tagged him in the 7th nothing really had fight ender on it. That's all by design.
> 
> If Wilder tags AJ clean he's going to drop just like Wladimir dropped him. Wilder is younger and braver than Wladimir. So expect that shot to land earlier and probably end the fight.


Wilder has legs like a child, that matters more than any of the body type features you are talking about. He got hurt badly with the first clean shot in this fight l, was dropped and hurt by a complete bum early in his career, and put on chicken legs by Molina. He does not have a great chin by any measure, and all of these incidents have happened against fighters who are not as big as AJ and don't punch as hard.

Wilder is 'so far away' because he's fighting people much slower and smaller than him than he has done his whole career. AJ will be able to hit him regularly and also ragdoll him up close which will be the biggest difference. Wilder will no longer be able to lean back and hope nothing lands. AJ is just as long and put his shots together better, we saw what happened when Wlad tried to hold up close when hurt and it didn't work, Wilder isn't on that level and it won't work for him either. He has no way to escape the offense.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

HumansSuck said:


> Ortiz to me is the best lefty to be in the division in probably 2 generations. Bigger and tougher than Moorer, sharper technically than Sanders, punches just as hard too.
> 
> That is why Wilder dropped rounds. It was a gameplan. Of course the one time he deviated from it he almost got knocked out. He didn't have to take any chances. Just hang around long enough to catch Ortiz looking wrong. Like he did early with the shot on the temple. Ortiz covered up and thought he was out of harms way but he wasn't.
> 
> The wild thing he does is a problem but I don't see it being a problem against AJ. If he tags AJ like he tagged Ortiz the fight will be a done deal. No windmills required.


Fair enough, I think Ortiz is slow as fuck and way past his physical prime, so I don't think the version in there tonight is much to go off, other than that Wilder proved his chin is okay and he can come back. I don't believe there was a gameplan for a second that reflects what happened, Wilder's plan was to keep it at range until he got openings for big shots. But he was supposed to be winning from range, not losing.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Ortiz to me is the best lefty to be in the division in probably 2 generations. Bigger and tougher than Moorer, sharper technically than Sanders, punches just as hard too.
> 
> That is why Wilder dropped rounds. It was a gameplan. Of course the one time he deviated from it he almost got knocked out. He didn't have to take any chances. Just hang around long enough to catch Ortiz looking wrong. Like he did early with the shot on the temple. Ortiz covered up and thought he was out of harms way but he wasn't.
> 
> The wild thing he does is a problem but I don't see it being a problem against AJ. If he tags AJ like he tagged Ortiz the fight will be a done deal. No windmills required.


And what happens when AJ tags him with multiple shots early? Not just one either, it will be an assault from a 250lb destructive puncher who lands combinations.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Strike said:


> Fair enough, I think Ortiz is slow as fuck and way past his physical prime, so I don't think the version in there tonight is much to go off, other than that Wilder proved his chin is okay and he can come back. I don't believe there was a gameplan for a second that reflects what happened, Wilder's plan was to keep it at range until he got openings for big shots. But he was supposed to be winning from range, not losing.


Exactly, clear as day


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

TFG said:


> And what happens when AJ tags him with multiple shots early? Not just one either, it will be an assault from a 250lb destructive puncher who lands combinations.


One does not merely land "multiple shots on Wilder early" without exposing oneself to the Windmill. :deal


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

TFG said:


> Wilder has legs like a child, that matters more than any of the body type features you are talking about. He got hurt badly with the first clean shot in this fight l, was dropped and hurt by a complete bum early in his career, and put on chicken legs by Molina. He does not have a great chin by any measure, and all of these incidents have happened against fighters who are not as big as AJ and don't punch as hard.
> 
> Wilder is 'so far away' because he's fighting people much slower and smaller than him than he has done his whole career. AJ will be able to hit him regularly and also ragdoll him up close which will be the biggest difference. Wilder will no longer be able to lean back and hope nothing lands. AJ is just as long and put his shots together better, we saw what happened when Wlad tried to hold up close when hurt and it didn't work, Wilder isn't on that level and it won't work for him either. He has no way to escape the offense.


Well you're making the mistake of comparing the early Wilder to this one. It's not the same guy. He's brought in more knowledge and has gone a few rounds with decent to exceptional heavyweights. That brought out more from him and put him on another level.

Fighters evolve. They either get better or get worse depending on their circumstances. All that careful handling has led to a better fighter. All of this time he's been getting better and tonight he was good enough to beat a guy who is probably top 5 in the division easily.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That right hand at when the round clock is at 00:01 was devastating, I jumped up like thats it hes not surviving and then the fucking bell went lol


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

homebrand said:


> One does not merely land "multiple shots on Wilder early" without exposing oneself to the Windmill. :deal


Do you wanna bet?

It's going to be alarming to you when you realise the difference that size makes. AJ won't struggle to land at all, he will back him straight up to the ropes and could put him down with his first proper attack. Wilder can't hold and he couldn't stop himself getting pinned to the ropes against much smaller and slower opponents.

He better hope he lands a windmill that ends the fight in like the first 30 seconds of he is fucked.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

TFG said:


> And what happens when AJ tags him with multiple shots early? Not just one either, it will be an assault from a 250lb destructive puncher who lands combinations.


If AJ connects on him cleanly and often AJ will knock him out like he does everyone who he connects easily with. I don't see him connecting all that easily.

Remember everyone looks exceptional when nothing is coming back. As soon as AJ was put in with Wladimir we saw the vulnerabilities. Sure, AJ won but he didn't look unstoppable doing it. AJ will have to weather whatever comes back at him. Neither guy is going to be willing to eat a shot to take a shot. Which will probably make for a shit affair for a few rounds.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> That right hand at when the round clock is at 00:01 was devastating, I jumped up like thats it hes not surviving and then the fucking bell went lol


'Tell us about that 7th round Deontay. What happened?'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Mate, Ortiz bossed him. Looked limited as, came down to a young mans punch


Wilder knocked him the fuck out


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Well you're making the mistake of comparing the early Wilder to this one. It's not the same guy. He's brought in more knowledge and has gone a few rounds with decent to exceptional heavyweights. That brought out more from him and put him on another level.
> 
> Fighters evolve. They either get better or get worse depending on their circumstances. All that careful handling has led to a better fighter. All of this time he's been getting better and tonight he was good enough to beat a guy who is probably top 5 in the division easily.


What?

I'm judging him on that fight he had less than half an hour ago. His chin didnt look great at all, he got badly hurt from the first clean counter that landed.

If your talking AJ, I'm afraid you've got to acknowledge that he hits a lot harder than Ortiz, punches a lot faster and will land a lot more regularly.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> That right hand at when the round clock is at 00:01 was devastating, I jumped up like thats it hes not surviving and then the fucking bell went lol


thank fuck that fight wasn't in the UK, would have been stopped for sure.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, how bad is this division that Wilder is arguably the #2...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is what happens when you fight the best pure striker in boxing


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

TFG said:


> Do you wanna bet?
> 
> It's going to be alarming to you when you realise the difference that size makes. AJ won't struggle to land at all, he will back him straight up to the ropes and could put him down with his first proper attack. Wilder can't hold and he couldn't stop himself getting pinned to the ropes against much smaller and slower opponents.
> 
> He better hope he lands a windmill that ends the fight in like the first 30 seconds of he is fucked.


when the windmill lands i will be expecting an apology in the mail.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

TFG said:


> What?
> 
> I'm judging him on that fight he had less than half an hour ago. His chin didnt look great at all, he got badly hurt from the first clean counter that landed.
> 
> If your talking AJ, I'm afraid you've got to acknowledge that he hits a lot harder than Ortiz, punches a lot faster and will land a lot more regularly.


Comparing AJ to Ortiz is not going to solve this for you.

Also I don't know where this AJ speed is coming from. He's got decent handspeed for a guy his size but he is not going to beat Wilder to the punch. You don't carry all that muscle and claim fast hands. Ortiz has better handspeed. No doubt in my mind about that. Wilder generates his power from leverage and speed. It's a destructive force. The kind he can land high on the top of the head and still put a guy whose never been down on queer street. It's real power. Just like AJ.

AJ to me is a guy who looks badass, has a nasty amount of power but not terribly fast. He's disciplined but can be hurt.

Most likely this fight will be very boring. Until it isn't. Whoever lands first wins. That will probably be Wilder. I disbelieve that all AJ's muscle is going to help him land first. Also for all this talk about Ortiz being old what was Wladimir?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Most likely this fight will be very boring. Until it isn't. Whoever lands first wins. That will probably be Wilder. I disbelieve that all AJ's muscle is going to help him land first. Also for all this talk about Ortiz being old what was Wladimir?


This is what I'm saying


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> This is what I'm saying


There is no doubt in my mind that you think Wilder would win. But...there's also no doubt in my mind that it's because you want him to.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your avy is already pretty gay but my bro @paloalto00 can probably help me find something gayer.
> 
> I'm taking 6 month bets


Every time I see your avy, I lose my shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that you think Wilder would win. But...there's also no doubt in my mind that it's because you want him to.


I picked Joshua to beat him easy until the past year. Wilder's quickness, reach, jab, and killer instinct will allow him to get to AJ first.

AJ is more skilled, but at heavyweight sometimes it just comes down to power.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> @Football Bat :hi:


Give it to me. I'm ready you old bastard.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder knocked him the fuck out


No shit.
Tell us more about the game plan to be bedazzled by ortiz footwork and not throw the right


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Did people watch Ortiz vs Scott? And Ortiz vs Dave Allen? No...Ortiz's hands are not faster than Joshua's. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Klitschko and AJ have the same kind of physique. Big legs, shoulders and biceps. Chicken neck. That's what I'm talking about. That's why Wladimir got hurt so often. He didn't have the style of his brother and didn't have the body to take those big shots.
> 
> Wilder has no thickness for big punches but he doesn't really need it. He's so far away most of the time nothing lands especially clean. Unless he takes big chances and gets hit flush. For as often as Ortiz tagged him in the 7th nothing really had fight ender on it. That's all by design.
> 
> If Wilder tags AJ clean he's going to drop just like Wladimir dropped him. Wilder is younger and braver than Wladimir. So expect that shot to land earlier and probably end the fight.


Wilder isn't as skilled though and his defense is very porous. I like Wilder but a Joshua fight would seriously concern me as his fan. Wilder can take a punch but Joshua can clearly take a monster shot and did so against a divisional great with a tremendous knockout percentage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> No shit.
> Tell us more about the game plan to be bedazzled by ortiz footwork and not throw the right


 The game plan was not to give Ortiz anything to counter and time him with the right hand as he lunge in. Success


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Strike said:


> Did people watch Ortiz vs Scott? And Ortiz vs Dave Allen? No...Ortiz's hands are not faster than Joshua's. :lol:


I'm not sure why you went there. Loads of pros have had shitty fights. There have been times Evander Holyfield looked ready to be retired and then next fight back on top. Shit happens. Some guys fight a way that just makes you look like shit.

Remember John Ruiz and how he made everyone look bad? Yeah, those guys exist.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Nights like tonight make devoting recklessly indulgent amounts of time and money on this sport so worth it. 

There is nothing quite like the viscera of a brutally pendulous pugilistic war. 

Will almost assuredly have trouble sleeping tonight, wake up still juiced tomorrow and not come down until Monday morning. 

This sport and the fighters that traverse it never cease to surprise me.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont care after sering that right hand in the last second of round 7 if that was in the UK the ref would have dove in after that punch no doubt,so in my eyes Ortiz won, AND THE NEW...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The game plan was not to give Ortiz anything to counter and time him with the right hand as he lunge in. Success


I agree this was the game plan and it ultimately succeeded, but it _very nearly_ didn't and that's concerning going in against AJ even though it's a very different style. What did you think of WIlder's form tonight? I was optimistic about him tonight and he looked wider throwing than I thought he had corrected in recent performances. The leaning back also concerned me and AJ's straight punching could exploit that if he uses the same defensive maneuvers.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Wilder isn't as skilled though and his defense is very porous. I like Wilder but a Joshua fight would seriously concern me as his fan. Wilder can take a punch but Joshua can clearly take a monster shot and did so against a divisional great with a tremendous knockout percentage.


He's come a long way. Ortiz was avoided for a very good reason and Wilder beat him tonight. You have to judge a fighter by the whole package. For as easy as he is to hit sometimes he's tall and keeps a healthy distance, can hurt you from very long range and has a good killer instinct.

I don't think AJ would have had an easy time with Ortiz. Let's put it that way.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> Wilder isn't as skilled though and his defense is very porous. I like Wilder but a Joshua fight would seriously concern me as his fan. Wilder can take a punch but Joshua can clearly take a monster shot and did so against a divisional great with a tremendous knockout percentage.


Damn Bogo, I think you're giving him way too much credit here. He barely beat an OLD Klitschko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Nights like tonight make devoting recklessly indulgent amounts of time and money on this sport so worth it.
> 
> There is nothing quite like the viscera of a brutally pendulous pugilistic war.
> 
> ...


When Ortiz hurt Wilder I jumped in the air and nearly broke my sofa, I started shouting Ortiz I had no self control :lol: so glad I stayed in tonight to watch this shit I wouldnt have been able to record it, best sport in the world


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Every time I see your avy, I lose my shit


The guys _in _the avy did too...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

I know a lot of people will be writing off Wilder's chances against Joshua after tonight, but I think a big part of Ortiz's success was his southpaw stance, which prevented Joshua from using his jab more effectively. I think Wilder is still a hellacious prospect for any conventional fighter that he can drill right down the middle with his jab.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The game plan was not to give Ortiz anything to counter and time him with the right hand as he lunge in. Success


Wilder couldn't do shit, all he did was be younger and more athletic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree this was the game plan and it ultimately succeeded, but it _very nearly_ didn't and that's concerning going in against AJ even though it's a very different style. What did you think of WIlder's form tonight? I was optimistic about him tonight and he looked wider throwing than I thought he had corrected in recent performances. The leaning back also concerned me and AJ's straight punching could exploit that if he uses the same defensive maneuvers.


Yeah he is still too wild when he gets his opponent hurt. He pulls back too much, but it was less than I've seen him do in other fights. I noted to my friend that wilder was moving his head off line, ducking and pivoting more in this fight. He did it less as the fight went on.

The punch variety wasn't great. I was begging for the uppercut, but that was probably a southpaw thing .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Wilder couldn't do shit, all he did was be younger and more athletic.


 He has power and he came up with a plan to land it


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He has power and he came up with a plan to land it


Absurd, he got lucky.
Ydksab


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Absurd, he got lucky.
> Ydksab


So did Marquez


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder vs Spzilka, Washington and Molina was lucky


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So did Marquez


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I’ve never really been a fan of Wilder, but much much props to him tonight. Dude showed the heart of a champion, and managed to beat a very dangerous boxer who almost had him out of there.

Props to both guys for a tremendous fight.

I love this sport so much.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Damn Bogo, I think you're giving him way too much credit here. He barely beat an OLD Klitschko.


We'd never seen Wlad more motivated and he's still better than anyone else in the division. Who has a win that compares to that in the division right now?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> He's come a long way. Ortiz was avoided for a very good reason and Wilder beat him tonight. You have to judge a fighter by the whole package. For as easy as he is to hit sometimes he's tall and keeps a healthy distance, can hurt you from very long range and has a good killer instinct.
> 
> I don't think AJ would have had an easy time with Ortiz. Let's put it that way.


He's a lanky athletic power puncher but as a whole package he doesn't strike me as great. Just too many holes.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I've never really been a fan of Wilder, but much much props to him tonight. Dude showed the heart of a champion, and managed to be a very dangerous boxer who almost had him out of there.
> 
> Props to both guys for a tremendous fight.
> 
> I love this sport so much.


yeah, i also liked his post fight interview. When he is respectful is very nice to see. I'll be rooting for him and his punchers chance against Joshua.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Perfect song for Wilder right now.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> Mate, Ortiz bossed him. Looked limited as, came down to a young mans punch


"Bossed him"...that's an amazingly ignorant suggestion. He got dropped three times and Knocked the fvck out, not sure how that equates to "bossing" somebody. Hell by your standards I could boss any fighter on earth.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Comparing AJ to Ortiz is not going to solve this for you.
> 
> Also I don't know where this AJ speed is coming from. He's got decent handspeed for a guy his size but he is not going to beat Wilder to the punch. You don't carry all that muscle and claim fast hands. Ortiz has better handspeed. No doubt in my mind about that. Wilder generates his power from leverage and speed. It's a destructive force. The kind he can land high on the top of the head and still put a guy whose never been down on queer street. It's real power. Just like AJ.
> 
> ...


AJ clearly has faster hands, it's not even debatable, his shots are still very snappy for a guy his size and puts combinations together. It's not Joshuas muscle that will help him land first, it's his far superior punching form and Wilders poor defense.

The same flurries that AJ hurt Wlad with will hurt Wilder, who isn't anywhere near as defensively sound or as good at holding. If Wilder tries to clinch up he will get flung around and punched all over just like Wlad did, that's when the muscle comes into it and the length will mean he can't just lean back. Wilder just hasn't shown the type of defence to be able to deal with the offense that AJ put forward at the start of the 5th against Wlad.

Yes Wlad was old as well, but he was still a better fighter than Ortiz and still one of the hardest punchers of all time. He landed his best and AJ come through it. Ortiz isn't even a big puncher and that fight would have been stopped in England.

He has a punchers chance but don't be surprised if Wilder crumbles at the very first hurdle, AJ has already handled this kind of size and power, Wilder hasn't.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's a lanky athletic power puncher but as a whole package he doesn't strike me as great. Just too many holes.


That may be true, but what fighter doesn't? You can afford it when you have the gifts this dude has...If he beats AJ, he'd still have the exact same flaws. The flaws will always be there but so will the gifts, at least in the immediate future.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That may be true, but what fighter doesn't? You can afford it when you have the gifts this dude has...If he beats AJ, he'd still have the exact same flaws. The flaws will always be there but so will the gifts, at least in the immediate future.


The problem is that Wilder had pretty much every advantage over Ortiz yet he went to hell and back to get the win.

Look I like fighters that bite down and come out on top despite being less skilled. Siri is one of my favorite fighters, but you have to be delusional to say Joshua isn't the favorite after this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The problem is that Wilder had pretty much every advantage over Ortiz yet he went to hell and back to get the win.
> 
> Look I like fighters that bite down and come out on top despite being less skilled. Siri is one of my favorite fighters, but you have to be delusional to say Joshua isn't the favorite after this fight.


I think we're forgetting how good Ortiz is. Wilder is exceeding a lot of people's expectations. He'd probably lose many rounds and look vulnerable vs Parker before knocking him out also


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

We going to pretend the referee didnt help Wilders ass while he was seeing 3 Luis Ortiz??


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think we're forgetting how good Ortiz is. Wilder is exceeding a lot of people's expectations. He'd probably lose many rounds and look vulnerable vs Parker before knocking him out also


Wilder fucks up Parker easy work. I know how good Ortiz is, the problem is that I think AJ is just as good but without all the disadvantages Ortiz had against Wilder.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder is exceeding a lot of people's expectations.


Wilder has already exceeded them by far considering he was (unjustly) universally labelled a laughing stock before he won the title.

Scorecards:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think we're forgetting how good Ortiz is.


We're not. He was garbage in his last two fights. He is technically good, and hits pretty well, but that's about it these days. But Wilder showed a decent chin, heart and as always power.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh shit @steviebruno didn't watch shit but he's gonna give his opinion anyway...


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

Am i alone in finding it shabby as fuck to zoom in on a fighter's young daughter's face, when her father gets knocked down? Fucking grim that.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh shit @steviebruno didn't watch shit but he's gonna give his opinion anyway...


I'm at work, didn't see it. Care to offer up.an opinion of your own? Surely Joshua will be salivating at the fight right now, no? Should be no further obstacles in getting it done.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Im glad to see Dirrell got fucked, i dont want to see him in the boxing ring ever again.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder showed very good recovery and stamina.
He kept his speed and power all the way to the 10th round, one of the advantages of being so light.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He was on the edge tonight and still won . The jab will be a factor, it was not tonight. He's more athletic than Parker and faster and quicker than Joshua...


Faster and quicker eh?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Joshua stops Wilder inside three rounds. Straight punches down the middle. Obviously it's not that simple but if you break the fight down to bread and butter, that's what it is.

The only challenge to Joshua is Tyson Fury, who if he hasn't messed his body up beyond repair, is a beast.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> go cuba hijo de puta
> 
> @Kid Cubano


We came close Doc, but wasn't enough...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad to see Paulie keeping it real. Sky didn't mention anything about the blatant corruption with giving Wilder further time to recover.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Wilder has already exceeded them by far considering he was (unjustly) universally labelled a laughing stock before he won the title.
> 
> Scorecards:


Scorecards feel unfair comparing it to what other people scored it.
Though I'm not sure I agree with people giving all the first 4 to Ortiz and the 7th being a 10-8.

Definitely felt that Deontay deserved at least one of the first 4.(up to 2)

Not the worst scorecards, just very generous.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Glad to see Paulie keeping it real. Sky didn't mention anything about the blatant corruption with giving Wilder further time to recover.


Yes. That extra eight seconds he had between the 7th and 8th rounds gave him the edge he needed...


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> We going to pretend the referee didnt help Wilders ass while he was seeing 3 Luis Ortiz??


Exactly. There was no reason in the world to call in the ring Dr. at that time other than to give Wilder more time to get his shit together. Who knows if Ortiz could have capitalized on him being hurt immediately when the round started, but that extra time only helped Wilder, and that isn't even debatable.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> That may be true, but what fighter doesn't? You can afford it when you have the gifts this dude has...If he beats AJ, he'd still have the exact same flaws. The flaws will always be there but so will the gifts, at least in the immediate future.


I've never seen a truly great fighter in history with that many flaws. I'm talking a lot of holes not just a few inevitable flaws. It's not like he's being totally awkward and off balance just to be tricky, he punches Too wide and isnt defensively sound. He almost couldn't afford it last night so I'm not confident about beating Joshua like that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Yes. That extra eight seconds he had between the 7th and 8th rounds gave him the edge he needed...


Whether it did or it didn't, it's besides the point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Whether it did or it didn't, it's besides the point.


Can't be...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

2 Things.

1. Ortiz is classy as hell.

2. You would never think he'd been in a fight by looking at him.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Yes. That extra eight seconds he had between the 7th and 8th rounds gave him the edge he needed...


It was a lot more than 8 seconds. He was coming out to meet Ortiz, the ref first sent Ortiz to a neutral corner, summoned the ring Dr. and had Wilder looked at, then made Wilder go to a neutral corner before starting the round.

I just watched the end of the 7th and beginning of the 8th and there was an 18 second gap between the bell ringing for round 8 and the boxing actually starting due to the ref calling in the ring Dr. and making both fighters go to neutral corners before calling time in.

That was inexcusable conduct by the ref since there was no cut to be looked at and no other reason to call in the Dr.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Despite learning / confirming one or two more things about Wilder from last night, it still hasn’t swayed me towards any particular direction with regards to Wilder-Joshua.

Wilder is careless and I knew at some point he was going to walk on to a dangerous counter. The only questions I had was how he would deal with it. Sure, he took it and never went down. But it still hasn’t instilled any confidence in me on his chin. It felt like a lifetime for him to recover lol. And that’s even when you don’t include the extra 30 seconds the corrupt referee gave him at the start of the following round. But that speed and power — especially the power — is something to behold. Fight-changing attribute he has there.

It shouldn’t be assumed that Wilder will struggle with AJ. Ortiz presented a different sort of challenge. A counter-punching one — that far exceeds anything AJ can do — that was willing to be executed in exchanges where Wilder is at his most vulnerable. Is AJ known for timing combinations inbetween incoming attacks? Not from what I’ve seen. His robotic style will make it slightly easier for Wilder to hit and run. But again, his carelessness won’t allow him to go the full 12 without being clipped. And this time round, he’d feel it a lot more.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Look, Wilder showed resilience and heart. We all know he has handspeed and power. I like what Paulie said after the fight. It's hard to jab against a lefty. Ortiz effectively took Wilder's jab away. I do not see Joshua doing the same.

Now with that said, Joshua is faster than Ortiz and has power as well. Wilder vs Joshua is the fight to make. It needs to happen.

Either fighter can win it with a big shot. They both have been hurt and wobbled by big punchers. They've both shown heart and resilience. They've both shown athleticism. We, as boxing fans, should be excited for the HW division for once. These guys are fighting each other and putting on exciting fights while doing it. Props to them. 

I'll be pulling for Wilder when it happens but I'm not mad at Joshua either. This will be a great night for boxing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> It was a lot more than 8 seconds. He was coming out to meet Ortiz, the ref first sent Ortiz to a neutral corner, summoned the ring Dr. and had Wilder looked at, then made Wilder go to a neutral corner before starting the round.
> 
> I just watched the end of the 7th and beginning of the 8th and there was an 18 second gap between the bell ringing for round 8 and the boxing actually starting due to the ref calling in the ring Dr. and making both fighters go to neutral corners before calling time in.
> 
> That was inexcusable conduct by the ref since there was no cut to be looked at and no other reason to call in the Dr.


oh, pardon me...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wilder needs a new corner so bad, the round when he got hurt they didnt know what to do they didnt even put water on his head to try and wake him up, they just gave him water normally they all looked so lost it was hard to watch lol


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

allenko1 said:


> Yes. That extra eight seconds he had between the 7th and 8th rounds gave him the edge he needed...


just re-watched it and timed it, was 20 seconds, and yes that could have made a substantial difference.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> Wilder needs a new corner so bad, the round when he got hurt they didnt know what to do they didnt even put water on his head to try and wake him up, they just gave him water normally they all looked so lost it was hard to watch lol


Maybe him and Eubank The Younger could go halves on one.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought it was a wonderful night for boxing. Wilder showed a lot of grit and should have dispelled the "hype job" nonsense that has permeated the web these past few years. Hypejobs don't survive in that scenario.

Anyway, I agree with @Bogotazo that Wilder is just too vulnerable in exchanges to deal with Joshua. Everytime he opens up, I never know if he or the other guy is going down. He never looks to have a tactical advantage in those situations; he's the anti-Hopkins in that sense. He lacks intuition on defense and imagination on offense, and those flaws are likely to result in a mid-rounds KO defeat to Joshua, imo.

That said, he would have a better shot at taming AJ with his jab than he did Ortiz. His best chance to win would be to keep some distance and then land a crushing right hand a la Stiverne II. The fight would need to look like McClellan/Jackson I, but Wilder doesn't have McClellan's quality as a stalker/puncher. I just foresee Joshua pushing him backward, getting inside, inviting Deontay into irresponsible exchanges and knocking him out with an uppercut inside or something similar.

But I'm all in on this fight - now is the time to make it - and will hope like hell Wilder catches lightning in a bottle. It would be magnificent event.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Wilder has already exceeded them by far considering he was (unjustly) universally labelled a laughing stock before he won the title.
> 
> Scorecards:


Yeah many people thought he'd never close to winning a title and assumed he was another Seth Mitchell.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Presuming Ed said:


> just re-watched it and timed it, was 20 seconds, and yes that could have made a substantial difference.


Word?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> It was a lot more than 8 seconds. He was coming out to meet Ortiz, the ref first sent Ortiz to a neutral corner, summoned the ring Dr. and had Wilder looked at, then made Wilder go to a neutral corner before starting the round.
> 
> I just watched the end of the 7th and beginning of the 8th and there was an 18 second gap between the bell ringing for round 8 and the boxing actually starting due to the ref calling in the ring Dr. and making both fighters go to neutral corners before calling time in.
> 
> That was inexcusable conduct by the ref since there was no cut to be looked at and no other reason to call in the Dr.


I hated that also, but it's not the first time this has happened in New York. The liberals there are trying to check for concussions after rounds like that like they do in the NFL. New York is the same state that banned MMA for a long time


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Presuming Ed said:


> Am i alone in finding it shabby as fuck to zoom in on a fighter's young daughter's face, when her father gets knocked down? Fucking grim that.


I think it's dumber to bring your family to watch you fight one of the hardest punchers in the division. Like dumbass Pascal bringing his daughter to watch him get crucified against Kovalev.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah many people thought he'd never close to winning a title and assumed he was another Seth Mitchell.


I'd say even Seth Mitchell had better reputation coming up.

He was at least considered a prospect.

Wilder was literally a joke and used as an example of a tomato can killer.

Which is again was unjustifiable considering how raw and inexperienced Wilder was.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think it's dumber to bring your family to watch you fight one of the hardest punchers in the division. Like dumbass Pascal bringing his daughter to watch him get crucified against Kovalev.


Can you imagine the horror in her face when she saw Kovalev laugh like a psychopath when he saw Pascal stumble around by the corner? :lol:


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Despite learning / confirming one or two more things about Wilder from last night, it still hasn't swayed me towards any particular direction with regards to Wilder-Joshua.
> 
> Wilder is careless and I knew at some point he was going to walk on to a dangerous counter. The only questions I had was how he would deal with it. Sure, he took it and never went down. But it still hasn't instilled any confidence in me on his chin. It felt like a lifetime for him to recover lol. And that's even when you don't include the extra 30 seconds the corrupt referee gave him at the start of the following round. But that speed and power - especially the power - is something to behold. Fight-changing attribute he has there.
> 
> It shouldn't be assumed that Wilder will struggle with AJ. Ortiz presented a different sort of challenge. A counter-punching one - that far exceeds anything AJ can do - that was willing to be executed in exchanges where Wilder is at his most vulnerable. *Is AJ known for timing combinations inbetween incoming attacks? *Not from what I've seen. His robotic style will make it slightly easier for Wilder to hit and run. But again, his carelessness won't allow him to go the full 12 without being clipped. And this time round, he'd feel it a lot more.


Not known for it but he can do it. He did it a lot vs Takam, the KD in particular was a lovely catch and shoot left hook counter. Wilder is so open in those moments its insane. Obviously with his power he can often get away with it, his opponents focus more on defence rather than counters, but AJ is a focussed and confident young man at the top of his game. I think he will be looking for those opportunities. I'd back McKraken to develop that aspect of his game for that fight as well.

At mid and short range Joshua has the ability to tighten up his hooks and uppercuts, Wilder doesnt. Wlad wasn't able to deal with it in the end, and if it comes to exchanging in range, I dont think Wilder will either.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Most likely this fight will be very boring. Until it isn't. Whoever lands first wins. *That will probably be Wilder. I disbelieve that all AJ's muscle is going to help him land first.* Also for all this talk about Ortiz being old what was Wladimir?


Not muscle, technique.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Also i posted this in Brit forum, wondering what Americans thoughts are



Thomas Crewz said:


> One thing about last nights fight, Im dissapointed in Wilders boxing ability.
> 
> I always wondered after the first Stiverne fight if Wilder was a guy who had that in his locker to box nicely off the back foot in big fights. But I think its well proven now that his default setting is to be bat shit mental and not really know how to close the gap properly or move in the ring.
> 
> He is just a puncher. Which is great. But thats all he is. Stiverne was really just a pudding.


He proved a lot last night. He showed if there was any doubt that he has power at the top level, he showed serious heart, stamina, and imo (though many are doubting this like they did after AJ vs Wlad) chin. But I have been dissapointed in his boxing ability for a while. I wonderedif it was just due to fighting poor opp that he was confident of catching, but i think we can put that to bed now.

Edit: saying he's just a puncher isnt meant to be a massive insult btw. I would class Louis as basically 'just a puncher'. He wasnt looking to win rounds, he was looking for openings to lay you out, and he is imo the 2nd greatest HW of all time.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I’m so ready for Wilder-AJ. After reading this thread, I can see the fight going either way, which makes it a badass fight already even without the stakes that are going to come with it (clear #1 guy in the division). I’m going to pull for Wilder big time, I’m a fan of the dude and he was nothing but cool every time I’ve bumped into him. 

Can’t wait for this fight.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

allenko1 said:


> Word?


Yes, several of them indeed.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> Look, Wilder showed resilience and heart. We all know he has handspeed and power. I like what Paulie said after the fight. It's hard to jab against a lefty. Ortiz effectively took Wilder's jab away. I do not see Joshua doing the same.


This. :deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think that Wilder may be windmilling because he can't/doesn't judge distance too well and by hooking his shots he can still get them on target even at close range.

The way he's trying to rush forwards when he has his opponent hurt wouldn't work if he throws straight punches, they'd probably go over his opponent miles behind him.
Instead of fixing his footwork he adjusts his punch form. It looks comical but serves a purpose. 
Sort of a band-aid solution.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Presuming Ed said:


> Am i alone in finding it shabby as fuck to zoom in on a fighter's young daughter's face, when her father gets knocked down? Fucking grim that.


Yeah wtf were they thinking. Constant shots of Ortiz daughter while Daddy is getting punched by one of the hardest hitters in boxing


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hated that also, but it's not the first time this has happened in New York. The liberals there are trying to check for concussions after rounds like that like they do in the NFL. New York is the same state that banned MMA for a long time


The MMA ban was due to a union dispute between the former owners of the UFC and and a union for casino employees. Essentially the UFC bosses owned Casinos in Las Vegas and didn't allow the workers their to unionize, the union responded by having the leader of the NYS assembly, whom they were major donors to, kill any bill that allowed professional mma to occur within the state.

Nah, the state is still licking its wounds from the Perez-Magomed tragedy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I think that Wilder may be windmilling because he can't/doesn't judge distance too well and by hooking his shots he can still get them on target even at close range.


Not at all.

He uses his feet to close range. Always has, and he does it better than almost any HW that ever laced 'em up. He has faults, but that's not one of them.

Wilder "windmills" only when he thinks his opponent is in trouble, and he does it primarily to get past the opponent's guard, which by that time is usually a tight earmuffs defense.

It's very effective, (Just ask Stiverne & Ortiz) though it's also somewhat dangerous, as a really good fighter might be able to counter him. So far that hasn't happened, but AJ might have the reflexes & hand speed to do it. Ugonoh, also.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So if Wilder inexplicably has to take another bout after Joshua-Parker, would you guys be opposed to an Ortiz re-match?


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Nah, the state is still licking its wounds from the Perez-Magomed tragedy.


Correct. People forget that NY state had to settle for $22M, with an M. They aren't going to go down that road again casually.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all.
> 
> He uses his feet to close range. Always has, and he does it better than almost any HW that ever laced 'em up.


:lol:

Fucking hell.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Yes. That extra eight seconds he had between the 7th and 8th rounds gave him the edge he needed...





gumbo2176 said:


> I just watched the end of the 7th and beginning of the 8th and there was an 18 second gap between the bell ringing for round 8 and the boxing actually starting





allenko1 said:


> oh, pardon me...





Presuming Ed said:


> just re-watched it and timed it, was 20 seconds, and yes that could have made a substantial difference.





allenko1 said:


> Word?


Look at this tit. Sarcastically implies that the nonsense at the start of the 8th was a non issue as it was "8 seconds" and then when people point out that it was way more, and 18-20 seconds, responds with his sulky, glib one liners as if they are in the wrong for pointing out his error. :lol:

I mean yeah, who cares if it was 8 seconds extra? It makes no difference, so why not have it as an 18 count instead of a 10 count? :lol: Oh...it was actually 18 seconds...well aren't you the smart one for timing it? I'll just post a couple of words to show that I don't care and you're a dick for calling me out on talking shit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all.
> 
> He uses his feet to close range. Always has, and he does it better than almost any HW that ever laced 'em up. He has faults, but that's not one of them.


When you're lunging forward it's easy to close the range...
But Wilder is 6'7, it's not like he has to get close to anyone really.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fucking hell.


What, are you actually disagreeing with this?

Are you blind, or a moron?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KOTF said:


> So if Wilder inexplicably has to take another bout after Joshua-Parker, would you guys be opposed to an Ortiz re-match?


yeah id rather see him fight whyte or miller


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What, are you actually disagreeing with this?
> 
> Are you blind, or a moron?


Hearns is an example of a lanky fucker with top class footwork.
No need to close the distance when you outreach everyone, just need to stay at the optimum distance for those straight rights.
Wilder lunges forwards and has to hook his shots so he can still get leverage behind his punches and to prevent his punches from going miles behind their intended target.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


The Bronze Bomber making boxing great again in the US:

Dana White during UFC 222:


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> What, are you actually disagreeing with this?
> 
> Are you blind, or a moron?


Says the man who told everyone that Groves was a tough swarmer. :lol: You are a byword on here for idiotic, completely inaccurate boxing opinions.

Your description of multiple fighters' attributes or weaknesses is so inept that a lot of posters think you're a troll winding people up. But I am always civil with you, as I think you're just a genuine fan who happens to not understand the sport's technicalities, but if you want to call me a moron, you do so lad...and then give us all some more gems like Groves being a tough swarmer.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The game plan was not to give Ortiz anything to counter and time him with the right hand as he lunge in. Success


You are insane, he didn't throw the right cause Ortiz didn't let him. Ortiz footworked clowned wilder.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> "Bossed him"...that's an amazingly ignorant suggestion. He got dropped three times and Knocked the fvck out, not sure how that equates to "bossing" somebody. Hell by your standards I could boss any fighter on earth.


He didn't get "knocked the fvck out" u ignorant lot lizard. before the finish wilders only moment was that first kd, a flash in the pan, he looked limited as, in other words he was bossed.
wilder got lucky and calling it luckey is a stretch when u consider all the cards stacked against Ortiz.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wilder showed very good recovery and stamina.
> He kept his speed and power all the way to the 10th round, one of the advantages of being so light.


He kept it cause he couldn't do shit and was fighting a guy who is in retirement zone


----------



## Jackson (Nov 15, 2017)

Me this morning


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all.
> 
> He uses his feet to close range. Always has, and* he does it better than almost any HW that ever laced 'em up.* He has faults, but that's not one of them.
> .


:lol: :lol:

Come on now... At one point he was literally running into Ortiz


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Punch with Wilder... if you dare...



















Theres a reason you get taught to keep your hands up while punching first day at the gym...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Punch with Wilder... if you dare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which of those fights did he get dropped in or lose?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> He didn't get "knocked the fvck out" u ignorant lot lizard. before the finish wilders only moment was that first kd, a flash in the pan, he looked limited as, in other words he was bossed.
> wilder got lucky and calling it luckey is a stretch when u consider all the cards stacked against Ortiz.


When you get knocked down and the ref immediately stops the fight...you got knocked the fvck out.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> He kept it cause he couldn't do shit and was fighting a guy who is in retirement zone


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Punch with Wilder... if you dare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're also taught to time a big puncher coming in. Well done...


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Which of those fights did he get dropped in or lose?


Why does that matter?

This isnt a flaw that just showed up in those two moments. It happens Every. Single. Time. He throws a punch with one hand, drops the other one.

Theres a hundred flaws that Wilder has that are pretty bad. But when it comes to exchanging with a guy like AJ, who is devastating with his mid range bursts, it could be fatal.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> You're also taught to time a big puncher coming in. Well done...


On your first day the boxing gym you were taught to time a big puncher coming in?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Says the man who told everyone that Groves was a tough swarmer. :lol: You are a byword on here for idiotic, completely inaccurate boxing opinions.
> 
> Your description of multiple fighters' attributes or weaknesses is so inept that a lot of posters think you're a troll winding people up. But I am always civil with you, as I think you're just a genuine fan who happens to not understand the sport's technicalities, but if you want to call me a moron, you do so lad...and then give us all some more gems like Groves being a tough swarmer.


:lol: Strike is brutal man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> The Bronze Bomber making boxing great again in the US:
> 
> Dana White during UFC 222:


:lol: you can't blame Dana. Can't wait to see the ratings for this fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> You are insane, he didn't throw the right cause Ortiz didn't let him. Ortiz footworked clowned wilder.







Go to 2:53, that was the gameplan. Time Ortiz on the way in with the right. Success. After this, Ortiz got hurt and Wilder finished him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> On your first day the boxing gym you were taught to time a big puncher coming in?


Not the first day...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Why does that matter?
> 
> This isnt a flaw that just showed up in those two moments. It happens Every. Single. Time. He throws a punch with one hand, drops the other one.
> 
> Theres a hundred flaws that Wilder has that are pretty bad. But when it comes to exchanging with a guy like AJ, who is devastating with his mid range bursts, it could be fatal.


It could be...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Why does that matter?
> 
> This isnt a flaw that just showed up in those two moments. It happens Every. Single. Time. He throws a punch with one hand, drops the other one.


LMAO

Wilder doesn't drop the other one, he pulls the other one back, which is exactly the correct technique for creating maximum power. That's boxing 101.

Have you just started watching boxing this year?

Wilder definitely has a few flaws, but that's not one of them.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> LMAO
> 
> Wilder doesn't drop the other one, he pulls the other one back, which is exactly the correct technique for creating maximum power. That's boxing 101.
> 
> ...


I dunno. I like Wilder, but he does seem to have that Jermaine Taylor bow and arrow thing going. It does make him easier to counter than he should be.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I dunno. I like Wilder, but he does seem to have that Jermaine Taylor bow and arrow thing going. It does make him easier to counter than he should be.


No mate that is boxing 101.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> No mate that is boxing 101.


Ortiz' facial expressions are priceless; you could literally see his eyes light up before he was letting his counters go.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fan boys cant help themselves.

Theres going to be some salt spilled if he ever meets Joshua


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

For all the talk of Ortiz' counter punching skills the best counter punch in the fight was landed by Deontay when he countered off the ropes and walked Ortiz into a huge right uppercut that he never recovered from in the 10th.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> For all the talk of Ortiz' counter punching skills the best counter punch in the fight was landed by Deontay when he countered off the ropes and walked Ortiz into a huge right uppercut that he never recovered from in the 10th.


That was a really good shot. And i think thats what makes him so dangerous. In between all the chaos, he will throw a nice technically correct punch every now and again that catches his opponent off guard

Like that final uppercut. Everything was mental coming from all angles, then bam. A short accurate uppercut through the middle takes Ortiz' soul away


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Ortiz' facial expressions are priceless; you could literally see his eyes light up before he was letting his counters go.


And how many of them actually landed cleanly? (except for round 7)

GTFOH ....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Punch with Wilder... if you dare...
> 
> Theres a reason you get taught to keep your hands up while punching first day at the gym...


Do you actually know anything at all about punching technique?

It doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Do you actually know anything at all about punching technique?
> 
> It doesn't sound like it.


I dont know fuck all mate. Please explain to me, oh wise guru of boxing, how Deontay Wilder is...



Cableaddict said:


> better than almost any HW that ever laced 'em up


...in terms of closing the distance?

Despite the fact that it probably one of his biggest flaws that he falls off balance almost every single time he tries to?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And how many of them actually landed cleanly? (except for round 7)
> 
> GTFOH ....


He landed plenty of clean counters that would put average heavyweights down. Wilder showed a very good chin. People are all of a sudden trying to downplay Ortiz' power just because Wilder took them, but he is a big puncher.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1084114305059698



Thoughts?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1084114305059698
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Well he is too dangerous for an interim fight between now and AJ for me so i dont want to see a rematch yet

Down the line though, absolutely.

I wouldnt mind seeing Ortiz vs the loser of AJ and Parker, or Takam or somethinv also.

Part of what gives a division depth is seeing who the best challengers are, you dont get that unless they fight each other


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

"For hundreds of years the Dutch have been using windmills to secure their land from water, now there's Wilder the first windmill that only produces black power and his quest to end doping in sports. One plodder at a time"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gameplan


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1084114305059698
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


He's just going to get gradually worse. The idea that he can fix "the holes in his game" when he's 39 and he's been boxing for at least 20 years is just not realistic. He is good enough to beat the majority of the heavies out there, just wasn't good enough to finish Wilder off when he had him hurt and couldn't take the power. He is only going to get slower and with worse stamina as time goes on.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He landed plenty of clean counters that would put average heavyweights down. Wilder showed a very good chin. People are all of a sudden trying to downplay Ortiz' power just because Wilder took them, but he is a big puncher.


No, he didn't. Ortiz had some luck in round seven, because Wilder stupidly went in close with his left hand down. (And because Ortiz is very good.)

Total fight, Ortiz landed VERY few clean shots Wilder slipped or mostly slipped the vast majority.

You can't just make shit up to serve your biased hatred of the guy.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> gameplan


Laughable. A video that used the fact that Wilder was looking at his opponent as an example of a gameplan involving the use of "eyes". :lol: Of course the idea was to keep distance, as Ortiz's only hope was to be in close and his feet are slow...but all that happened was Wilder lost most of the rounds and was then nearly KO'd in the 7th. He won because he hits fucking hard and has a better chin than many (including me) thought beforehand. Ortiz punched himself out in the 7th and was gassed from then on...that was not part of a plan...yeah get battered for a whole round, survive and then he won't have anything left once you've also had an extra 20 seconds to recover due to dodgy ref.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> "For hundreds of years the Dutch have been using windmills to secure their land from water, now there's Wilder the first windmill that only produces black power and his quest to end doping in sports. One plodder at a time"


:lol:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, he didn't. Ortiz had some luck in round seven, because Wilder stupidly went in close with his left hand down. (And because Ortiz is very good.)
> 
> Total fight, Ortiz landed VERY few clean shots Wilder slipped or mostly slipped the vast majority.
> 
> You can't just make shit up to serve your biased hatred of the guy.


You're wrong; Deontay Wilder is my favorite heavyweight of the past decade.

Ortiz did land on Wilder. If he wasn't landing, he wouldn't have been in the fight with a chance to win. The only difference with round 7 is Ortiz followed up his counters with combinations.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Laughable. A video that used the fact that Wilder was looking at his opponent as an example of a gameplan involving the use of "eyes". :lol: Of course the idea was to keep distance, as Ortiz's only hope was to be in close and his feet are slow...but all that happened was Wilder lost most of the rounds and was then nearly KO'd in the 7th. He won because he hits fucking hard and has a better chin than many (including me) thought beforehand. Ortiz punched himself out in the 7th and was gassed from then on...that was not part of a plan...yeah get battered for a whole round, survive and then he won't have anything left once you've also had an extra 20 seconds to recover due to dodgy ref.


Wilder has won many fights while down on the scorecard. I don't think he even goes into fights with the intention of piling up points. His gameplans normally seem to establish the jab and land the right. In this fight vs a southpaw, it was keep distance and counter with the right as he came in.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I've just watched that phantom cut incident at the start of the 8th. WTF was that all about?


----------

